# What type of couples counseling is best???



## LoLo (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,
I posted a thread about a week ago about having problems with my boyfriend of 7yrs. Well we talked last night and he wants to come back, I told him the only way to come back is to go to a couples workshop, counseling,therapy etc. Because we need to work on communitcation and really need to see if our relationship can be fixed. He has agreed ( I'm totally shocked!!) 
and will to do anything to make this work. 

My question is has anyone gone through counseling with a partner and if so what are the pros or cons of the different types? Did it help? I'm on a budget so if anyone knows of an inexpenisve or even free type of workshop,counseling..etc. that would be great. 
thanks 
LoLo


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I really do not think there are multible types of couples counciling. However different therapists may handle it differently. 

They should;
1) Increase respect, affection and closeness 
2) Break through and resolve conflict when you feel stuck 
3) Generate greater understanding and empathy between you and your partner 
4) Keep conflict discussions calmer 
5) Restore Trust 
6) Maintain improvements in your relationship 

One the side of money if you regularly go to church a priest or minister (Rabbi, cleric etc) may be of service for free or a discounted price.

draconis


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Well said, Draconis.
As to the price of counseling, as Draconis said, if you belong to a church or synogauge, there may be some kind of counseling available. Your minister or rabbi might be counselors in their own right. If you live near a college or university, there may be counseling available at a reduced rate. You would be talking with new counselors who would be monitored by a supervisor. Your nearest hospital may have a counseling program. Also, with counseling practices, they might see people and charge by your ability to pay. Hopefully one of these places can help you out.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Lolo, you should know that not all therapists have training in "couples counseling." So it's important to ask specifically what type of training they have in that area.

Members of The American Association of Marriage and Family Therapy (AAMFT) go through education and training specific to working with marriages and families, but not all therapists are AAMFT members. 

That doesn't mean that non-members don't have "couples" specific training. Many therapists do continuing education and workshops on couples therapy. So it's something you really have to ask about. Therapists can also focus on different specialties during their initial education.


----------



## LoLo (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all your advise. I found out that since I work for the State I am able to seea MFT therapist for a small co-pay for up to a year. Thanks and wish me luck.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck I wish you the best!

draconis


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck honey. Let us know how it goes....


----------

